# Bolens HT20 with Kohler command 23hp



## jimlund12 (Jul 30, 2015)

So the question is two fold.....one I can buy this tractor for 250 dollars it includes tiller back blade and mower deck...is it worth it? Are parts available.....it does run good thanks for the advice.After further review I see it's a 19.5 Hp don't know how to change the title.


----------

